
Show HN: Spans 1.0, a Pythonic library for working with intervals - runfalk
https://github.com/runfalk/spans
======
runfalk
Four years ago I open sourced version 0.1 of this project. Previously is was
part of my company's workshift management system. Over the years I've slowly
improved it and added functionality to simplify common use cases.

Happy to answer any questions!

